# Tastenbelegung der Funktionstasten F1–F12



## Neo (24. Juli 2002)

*Tastenbelegung (F1 -F12)*

Hi Leute

ist es mit javascript oder sonst wie möglich die tasten F1-F12 neu zu belegen?

thx for reply

Neo


----------



## foxx21 (24. Juli 2002)

meinst du jetzt für den browser oder fürs system??

also für system sicherlich nicht mi java script!!

-greez


----------



## Neo (24. Juli 2002)

ja das ist mir auch klar lol
natürlich im browser resp, auf ner website.


----------



## sam (24. Juli 2002)

tja, und das geht nicht, weil die tasten belegt sind...


----------



## DoedGrv (28. Juli 2002)

*Vorsicht!!*

Dass das nicht geht würde ich nicht blind unterschreiben...denn ich habe auf ein paar webseiten schon erlebt, dass eigentlich belegte tastenkombi prlötzlich irgendein formularfeld ansprangen usw...

also, nur weil eigentlich ne andere Belegung auf ner taste oder so liegt heisst das nicht unbedingt, dass man das nicht ändern kann!

Hab aber bisher keinen plan wie es wenn gemachtwird...ich denke mal im body den onkeypress oder so...wer weiss...


----------



## Neo (28. Juli 2002)

stimmt! einer aus meiner bude hatte mal was gezogen und da ging son pornopopup auf und die sagte, bist du einverstanden drücke E oder sowas...

hmm.. evt. gehts doch?


----------



## sam (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neo _
> *stimmt! einer aus meiner bude hatte mal was gezogen und da ging son pornopopup auf und die sagte, bist du einverstanden drücke E oder sowas...
> 
> hmm.. evt. gehts doch? *


hat hier einer gesagt, dass "e" nicht geht? nein! solche tasten abzufragen is easy...
nur die f-tasten kannste vergessen....


----------



## schrenzor (3. August 2005)

*Re: Tastenbelegung (F1 -F12)*

und wie geht das bitte?


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. August 2005)

*Re: Tastenbelegung (F1 -F12)*

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/event.htm#key_code


----------



## FredNase (3. August 2005)

*Re: Tastenbelegung (F1 -F12)*

Hi,

normale Tasten kannst du über den keyCode ermitteln.

Bsp.:


```
<input type='text' onKeypress="if (event.keyCode == 13) {alert ('Enter gedrückt');}" >
```

Grüße


----------



## darthhellraiser (23. Mai 2006)

Hi,

mit dem Problem durfte ich mich jetzt auch eine Weile rumschlagen. Es gibt mit dem Firefox tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit die F-Tasten abzufangen, so dass man sie sogar mit seinen eigenen Funktionen neu Belegen kann:

Die wichtigsten Dinge dabei sind:
document.onkeydown bzw. document.onkeypress=function(){ return false; }

Der Firefox reagiert da ganz gut drauf. Leider nicht so toll beim IE.



> <script language="JavaScript">
> function getKeyCode(event) {
> event = event || window.event;
> return event.keyCode;
> ...


----------



## Hackl_Java (20. März 2010)

...herauskram;-)

leider bin ich ein Java , benötige aber die Steuerung der WEbsite mittels der F-Tasten.

Das Script funktioniert in der Hinsicht auch einwandfrei, jedoch funktionieren keinerlei Eingaben (Formulare, etc.) auf der Website mehr. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen

Grüße Hackl


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. März 2010)

Moin,

das *return false* beim onkeydown/onkeypress bewirkt, dass normale Tastatureingaben nicht möglich sind.

Du müsstest diesen Rückgabewert davon abhängig machen, ob die gedrückte Taste wirklich keine Wirkung zeigen soll.


----------



## Hackl_Java (23. März 2010)

Hi...   danke für die hilfe...

leider klappt das noch nicht so wie ich das wil...

document.onkeypress = function()
{
var help = getKeyCode(event);
 if(help <= 123)
 {
  if(help>=112)
  {
  return false;
  }
 }
}

document.onkeydown = function(event){
var charCode = getKeyCode(event);
showOutput(charCode);
 if(charCode <= 123)
 {
         if(charCode>=112)
         {
          return false;
         }
 }
}
</script>


leider hab ich in Java wirklich nicht viel Ahnung:-(


----------

